# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Everything "DUTCH OVEN'ISH" (Good-Bad-Ugly)

## Sourdough

I found @ Walmart a porcelain coated Cast Iron 6 Quart Dutch'ish Pot. Easy to clean. $74.99 Anchorage.

Also several Aluminum 3 Qt. to 6 Qt. very light, Extremely LIGHT, Real world Back-pack-able. $38.00 to $58.00 Anchorage.

And Many Cast Iron "Dutch Ovens" up to 16" in Diameter (Guessing 12 Quart). These would be hard to clean in in a TEOTWAWKI event with no cleaning materials. $35.00 to $109.00 Anchorage.

Also some were much deeper, sometimes twice as deep, I should think this would be very good for avoiding boil overs when pit cooking.

I want to do a pit Dutch Oven meal at the Alaska Jamboree, and I want to own a good Dutch Oven. 

Thanks for any real world or even "Googled" Information.

----------


## Rick

Try Craig's List. 

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/sear...ery=dutch+oven

----------


## Rick

Oh, yeah. You might any second hand stores in the area like Goodwill. I've picked up some very nice, Lodge and Griswold cast iron locally.

----------


## gryffynklm

Most of my cast iron is made by Lodge. It should be seasoned first even if the manufacturer states that it is already seasoned (Just my opinion). I use Lodge's instructions.

*Seasoning your cast iron*
http://www.dutchovencookware.com/lodge-cookware.html

*Legs or no legs*
I have two kinds of duct oven. One had three short legs and the others have a flat bottom. The legged ovens can be placed on top of coals and doesn't require a tripod or a fire set to hang from. The flat bottom ovens need to be suspended over the fire.

*Fire set to hang your oven*
I usually hang the oven legs or not because it gives better control of heat. When cooking over an open fire it is better to cook over a good bed of coals then direct flame. It provides a complete even heating and prevents scorching of your foods from hot spots. My fire pit is large enough to allow for a fire on one side so that coals can be shoveled to the cooking area.   

This fire set video shows how to use a fire set and its basic form. This one is versatile because it can also be used as a spit by placing the J ended irons vertical in the ground with the loop ended iron over the J hooks. You can lower the looped iron with S hooks to get closer to the fire. THe tripod limits how much you can hang over the fire. using a spit set up you can set two large ovens over the fire. Both companies are good people and I purchase from them almost yearly.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sorry about the Video
Tripod Video from JAS Townsand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtuIpkMaVBI

The tripod has two irons that have a J hook formed at the top which are placed in the loop of the third iron to lock in the top of the tripod. The video suggests that the two J legs are placed in the ground several inches at a bout 20 to 24 inches apart. The loop of the third leg is placed over the J legs which are crossed just below the hooks. This creates a stable tripod. You can suspend your oven below with S hooks and a chain to vary the hight form the fire.   

Spit set up. Turkey foot traders
http://www.turkeyfootllc.com/images/fire_set.jpg

There are several methods for judging heat, By hand and counting coals are the main two. this link covers the subject pretty well. I usually judge by feel which took a bit of practice. Of course watching the level of boil how much smoke from oil in the oven and indicators of heat level are also a good thing to know.
*Judging heat Dutch Oven Cooking:*
http://www.dutchovendude.com/campfire-cooking.shtml

I have a few cook books and can send a few recipes, what kinds of food were you thinking about cooking??

By the way acidic foods in cast iron can taste like iron unless the oven is well seasoned. If I cook with tomatoes its in a well seasoned oven or skillet and added at the last minute to just warm it up. The porcelain lined oven is great because you will not have that worry.

----------


## Sourdough

> Oh, yeah. You might any second hand stores in the area like Goodwill. I've picked up some very nice, Lodge and Griswold cast iron locally.



NOT, a viable option. It cost me $80.00 for fuel to go to Anchorage.

----------


## Sourdough

> .  what kinds of food were you thinking about cooking??


Wild Game (Moose). This would not be for day to day use. By TEOTWAWKI event.

----------


## gryffynklm

If you can find used cast iron, be sure there are no cracks and only has light rust. If there is pitting you will never get it seasoned properly and the pits are impossible to clean. I have brought back into use lightly rusted cast. I have taken course steel wool and wire brushes to clean up cast iron and managed to salvage a few pieces.

SD thanks I didn't want to assume.

----------


## gryffynklm

SD got me thinking about recipes. How do you cook a moose? I couldn't find any moose on a spit but found this site with recipes for wild game. The only thing wild I  have cooked is venison or fish. So I did some looking to get an idea of any considerations made in the preparation of moose, elk, or other wild game. This site has recipes for frog to bear to raccoon....... This should be interesting.  

http://www.wildgamerecipes.org/

----------


## hunter63

Love my Dutch ovens, mostly Lodge and a couple of old Griswold's.
Love baking in them as well as general stews, soups, roasts.

I think a porcelain coated Cast Iron, might be a good idea, never tried one, as most of our use is primitive.

We generally "boil out" cast iron for cleaning, and re-season.

Note, I have not tried this, but was talking with a guy, the sorta specializes in buying old cast iron, cleaning them and selling at Rendezvous: He uses his self cleaning house oven set on "clean".

If I find any more pans or ovens, I'll wait till DW decides to "clean", and try it.

Thanks Karl, real good list of references.........

----------


## Old GI

In a pinch, sand and water gets it pretty clean.

----------


## Sourdough

> In a pinch, sand and water gets it pretty clean.




YES, but what if there was no sand, or winter for 6 months solid. If it was for ever and ever, say the next 40 years, would I wish I had Porceline.....?

----------


## lucznik

I love dutch ovens.  I cook in them as often as I possibly can.  

Everything just seems to taste better when cooked in a dutch oven... I don't know why.  

Anything you can cook in a regular kitchen oven can be cooked in a dutch oven.  I once watched a guy cook a very successful soufle in his dutch oven.  It was delicious.  I'm not that talented with my ovens yet, but then again, I can't do a soufle in a regular oven either. 

Personally, I don't care for the dutch ovens that don't have the legs.  That's strictly a personal preference and I know others like the flat bottom ovens.   I just find it a lot more difficult to regulate the heat with ovens that don't have the legs. 

Although I own a few different brands, I have developed a real preference for the Lodge brand.  My preference for Lodge seems to be pretty commonly held as they just seem to distribute heat the most evenly.  My other ovens do work just fine. Lodge just seems to have just a little extra.... something.  

Cooking with dutch ovens is not difficult, but it does take some practice. For the most part I use the briquette-counting method for obtaining proper heat.  Individual tolerances for heat can make estimating temperature by feel difficult to teach to a novice dutch oven cook.  Counting briquettes is easier, you can put together a little graph for reference, and it is generally more accurate - except perhaps for those who cook with their dutch ovens enough to really get the "feel" down.  I'm not there yet, but I'm progressing... slowly.

Whatever you do; don't leave your dutch ovens for use only in an "end-of-the-world-as-we-know-it" scenario.  They are too much fun to use and the food you can get is too tasty to miss out on.   So too, you will want some experience to draw upon so that in time of real need, the food you produce is edible.

----------


## lucznik

> YES, but what if there was no sand, or winter for 6 months solid. If it was for ever and ever, say the next 40 years, would I wish I had Pourcline.....?


You don't use traditional cleaning products at all with a dutch oven.  Putting dish soap in them completely destroys the seasoning you spend so much time and effort developing.  There really are only two appropriate ways to clean the oven:

1.  As already mentioned, you can "boil" out the ovens.  As with Hunter63, this is my preferred method of cleaning. Just plain hot water and something to scrub with.  NO SOAP!

2.  You can burn everything out.  Once you've served as much as you can you place the oven back on the fire and let it burn everything off.  Some periodic scrubbing and dumping can make the process quicker but again, NO SOAP!  If you've got fire to cook with, you've got fire to clean with. 

Once you're done you coat the oven with a light layer of oil (I prefer vegetable oils as opposed to animal fats) and you're done.

You could use just about anything to scrub with. I wouldn't particularly care for sand as it will abrade the nice patina that is the hallmark of a properly-seasoned dutch oven, but if that was all that was available, it would work.  Store-bought scrubbies (whether metal or plastic) work well as do sponges, rags, tree/brush branches, snow, etc.

----------


## Ken

*Titanium Cookware Versus Copper And Brass* 
http://www.articlesnatch.com/Article...d-Brass/580213 
*ARTICLE* 
_"Titanium cookware is showcased as silvery metallic elements that became one of the best cookware nowadays. It is an ideal and popular type, suitable for most households. Titanium has healthy cooking advantages._ 
_Cookware is made of different materials. And these materials have varying characteristics that can either be useful or disadvantageous to cooking. Most of these cooking items are made of copper and brass. Some are made of titanium._ 
_Titanium cookware has the highest strength-to-weight ratio compared to many different metals. It is considered a durable, lightweight cookware. Many industries and households have switched to titanium pans, for healthy living and cooking. The high cost actually pays off in the long run._  
_Titanium cookware is advantageous in many ways. It has a patented non-stick, high-tech abrasion-resistant surface finishing. It is therefore highly resistant to scratches. You can even use metal utensils for stirring._ 
_It secures a fine grip because of its heat-resistant handles. It is screw-less and rivet-less. Its handles, knobs and lids can be oven proof (up to 260oC)._ 
_The thermostatic base is impossible to warp in years of daily use. It definitely looks new, classy and elegant even after a long time of use._ 
_The 8 mm thick hand cast aluminum core can conduct heat seven times as compared to steel or iron. This provides even heat distribution as well as retention for evenly cooked meals. No oil or water is required. It even keeps the food from burning._ 
_Titanium layers are non-porous, very resistant to warps, and durable. It prevents aluminum from leaking onto the food. It also gives indirect heat for a perfect cooking atmosphere. Glass lids are heat-resistant, allowing the viewing of the cooking process._ 
_Titanium cookwares weigh less than cast iron pots__ and pans. It is good for people with arthritis. Its lightweight nature is ideal for camping and backpacking adventures._  
_Titanium cookware is non-porous, posing no potential harmful poisons and toxins that can make their way onto the food you cook. It is ideal for health-conscious individuals because the non-stick feature requires lesser amount of oil to cook. Having less cooking oil is a healthy way to eliminate much fat or calories._ 
_Titanium cookwares are also heat quickly and evenly, and easy to clean after use. It works on any stove top. It is dishwasher safe. It has an anti-bacterial coating (titanium dioxide). This kills nasty bugs that cause food poisoning._  
_Titanium cookware is considered as a perfect material for cooking with class. Popular forms are open French skillet, stir-fry pans, stock pots__, sierra cup, multi-compact cook set, sauce pans and backpacking cook set._ 
_With the onset of titanium, it is often compared side by side with brass and copper. Although these last two materials have been used for many years already in manufacturing cookware, it has disadvantages. First and most important of all is its high ability to rust and corrode, and thereby contaminating the foods cooked. Although copper and brass cookware is lined with non-corrosive materials, it wears off after several washing._ 
_This is what sets apart the titanium. For the same rate of durability and usefulness, titanium is proven to be safer. More and more cooks are switching to titanium cookware because of the obvious advantages."_ 
Read more: http://www.articlesnatch.com/Article...#ixzz0mQfuwpBk 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution No Derivatives

----------


## Ken

*Titanium Oval Dutch Oven * 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



http://www.pillsburystore.com/p-6765...-Titanium.aspx

----------


## lucznik

> I think a porcelain coated Cast Iron, might be a good idea, never tried one, as most of our use is primitive.


I just thought of something else.  My sister called me a few months ago because she wanted to buy a dutch oven for her husband's birthday and she was asking me about some porcelain-coated cast iron pots she had found at a Sportsman's Warehouse.  She told me the makes and models and I Googled them. What I noticed was that they all had domed lids.  What this means is that you would not be able to place coals on top.  This makes them O.K. for use in a regular kitchen and where all the heat is from a stove but, definitely unsuited to camping and/or survival chores.  Having coals on top is critical to successful dutch oven cooking.

So anyway, the point is that whatever dutch oven you buy, make sure it has a flat lid with a lip so that you can place coals on top.

Ken,

That there titanium stove sure looks nice but, it costs $200!!!  Definitely out of my price range.

----------


## Rick

The next 40 years? Seriously, though, 20 or 25.....maybe. I'm right there with you. You might make it longer than that but someone else will be doing the cooking at the Wilderness Survival Home.

----------


## crashdive123

The International Dutch Oven Society (IDOS) has lots of good info.  http://www.idos.com/

----------


## Sourdough

> So anyway, the point is that whatever dutch oven you buy, make sure it has a flat lid with a lip so that you can place coals on top.



Good Point, Thank You.

----------


## coyote hunter

I would definitely buy a 12 inch deep, and my personal preference is the Lodge brand. I have some friends that tried the cheaper ones and they said that they didn`t heat evenly. Needless to say they now own Lodge`s !  lol A friend of mine bear hunted in British Columbia a few years ago and brought back a recipe for moose stroganoff in a dutch oven. If you are interested in that I can try to get the recipe. I am going to fix a bear roast in the dutch oven this weekend.

----------


## Sourdough

> I would definitely buy a 12 inch deep, and my personal preference is the Lodge brand.



I agree the deep one will be the best for me, even if it is smaller. They have the deep ones on sale at Sportsmans Whorehouse, in Los Anchorage.

----------


## Rick

See? I knew you'd make it into the city. Check with Goodwill before you go spending your gold at the ..... well, before you go spending it.

----------


## Sourdough

OK, Dutch Oven FANS.........This is down to the final Vote.

"LODGE" Brand 14" Deep oven (5" Deep) 10 Quarts. for $99.99 (Reg. price $134.95)

or

"CAMP CHEF" Brand 12" Deep Oven (5" Deep) 8 Quarts for Only $49.99 (Reg. Price $65.99)

SO will I be twice as Happy with the LODGE Brand, for twice the money.......????

----------


## coyote hunter

I have heard good things about the Camp Chef ovens

----------


## wareagle69

well i guess it depends upon your needs. How big are the roasts that you cook? if just cooking for yourself i would imagine the 8 qt would be the best.

 Dutch ovens are something i do not have any experience with, i have 2 of them along with alot of pans and a few pots, i use 2 of my skillets daily but have not experimented with pots or ovens yet.

Lodge is great to own and i have a few of them also have some from GSW and they work well for the couple of bucks i paid for them, cleaning is like most folks, i boil out and every two years i throw them in my camp fire then cover inside and out with veg oil.
 in my opinion i would purchase the smaller one.

----------


## gryffynklm

I haven't heard of camp chef until now. They sound good at least according to the review below. I don't know if they all have a reversible lit like the one mentioned but I like the full size skillet idea. I use my lodge lids like a griddle for pancakes or frying fish. It sounds like theirs is much deeper "skillet" implies it will containing liquid.  

Below From:http://www.galttech.com/research/hou...dutch-oven.php

Camping Dutch Oven:
There are really only 3 recognized dutch oven brands when it comes to camping - Lodge, Camp Chef, Maca. Our preference is the Camp Chef Cast Iron 6 qt ($30) - this 10" Sacagawea Lewis & Clark Edition has a reversible lid that turns into a full size skillet. It's great for potatoes or cobbler and serves 12-14 people. This dutch oven comes pre-seasoned and includes a lid lifter, starter booklet with seasoning tips, sample bread recipe, dessert recipe, and main dish recipe. The Maca dutch ovens come in aluminum or cast iron and meant for larger group gatherings. The 13" 12-quart Maca dutch oven runs about $90 and serves up to 64 people. You can do whole chickens, small turkeys, roasts, etc. The #1 name in camp, or dutch, ovens is Lodge (see all Lodge dutch ovens here). The Lodge 10" Dutch Oven ($54) is great for soups, corn bread, and other side dishes or main dishes. The pre-seasoned dutch oven is ready to go when it comes in the mail and many owners say the chili this thing produces in camp is perfect.

----------


## Sourdough

I would like to thank everyone who helped educate me about Dutch Ovens. I have not made a final decision on which one, but at least I now know what is important in that choice, and perhaps more important what to avoid. Thank you, well done..... :clap:

----------


## coyote hunter

Not to sound like a total idiot  :Tongue Smilie:  but does it cost a lot more to have something shipped up to you ?

----------


## Sourdough

> Not to sound like a total idiot  but does it cost a lot more to have something shipped up to you ?



For SURE.......the Oven that sells for 49.99 on sale in Anchorage. I can Order for $64.95 """""""PLUS""""" $123.00 SHIPPING. Shipping is a killer. 
I want a good Wood COOK stove, but the shipping is $1,800.00 just the shipping.

----------


## BENESSE

Sourdough, you probably thought of this but...why not have someone who is driving over for the jamboree bring you the things you need that would be particularly expensive to ship?  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> Sourdough, you probably thought of this but...why not have someone who is driving over for the jamboree bring you the things you need that would be particularly expensive to ship?



The expense is shipping from America. I can go to Los Anchorage for $80.00 worth of Diesel Fuel. And It is not in my nature to ask for help, it makes me look weak in my eyes.

----------


## Rick

I've always said, "Better to look weak than spend $80 on diesel fuel." I've said that a lot. I really have.

----------


## crashdive123

Getting help from ones friends does not make one weak, but rather strengthens the bonds of friendship.

----------


## BENESSE

YOU'D do it for a friend wouldn't you?
Believe me, if I were coming it would've been no problem. You order whatever you need, ship it to my address and if I were driving over for the shindig, I'd just bring it along. No big deal.

----------


## wareagle69

i looked at my stove tonight, my 12in skillet is a wagoner, not bad, my 8 in skillet is a lodge, the 8in wieghs more than the 12in, but the wagoner was a deal at a thrift store and i probably use it more than any other skillet, ifn i had to run quick it would be the first thing that i grabbed

----------


## Sourdough

Well I got the last $30.00 refund on my 2006 Federal Taxes and kicked in a wee bit and with some arm twisting, whining/haggling/small amount of begging/and only pulled my gun one time. I got the "Lewis & Clark Edition, "ULTIMATE" Dutch Oven by Camp Chef.

----------


## crashdive123

This one?  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...4507&s=kitchen  That's a great deal!

----------


## Sourdough

> This one?  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...4507&s=kitchen  That's a great deal!



NO.....that is not it. This has a Heat Cone in the center and racks for making biscuits at the same time as making stew, and it is Deep and 9.5 Quarts. Part # UDO14

----------


## Rick

Congrats!! Now we expect to see posts in the "What did you cook today and how?" thread.

----------


## crashdive123

> NO.....that is not it. This has a Heat Cone in the center and racks for making biscuits at the same time as making stew, and it is Deep and 9.5 Quarts. Part # UDO14


Wow!  An even better deal.  http://www.campchef.com/store/item/1...cast_iron.html

----------


## gryffynklm

YA thats a good deal, Looks like there is a lot of flexibility in using the pieces.

----------


## mountain mama

I use salt for cleaning my cast iron.  http://whatscookingamerica.net/Infor...ltCleaning.htm

*note* cast iron skillets, dutch ovens, etc. are a good source of iron in your diet

----------


## ClaudeWarner

I agree, a 12 inch pan is more convenient. Price may differ. There are some cheaper ones which are of high quality also but its rare. A well known dutch oven brand maybe a good option because it has great reviews already.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin.

There is an intro section to say hello and tell us a bit about your self at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

Cast iron lsat a long time, methods don't change too much.

----------

